

Show HN: Object Playground - The definitive guide to object-oriented JavaScript - jdlshore
http://www.objectplayground.com/

======
jdlshore
I'm pretty excited about this site. I love the code behind it--it evaluates
arbitrary JavaScript, traverses the object-graph in memory, and then uses an
Emscripten'd GraphViz to render it in SVG. I'm also proud of the screencast
that goes along with it. And most of all I'm excited because this is the
beginning of my attempt to do inbound marketing for my Let's Code JavaScript
screencast [1].

I'm happy to answer any questions people might have about the site or the
marketing sausage-making. For some background on the marketing piece, check
out my comment on the recent SaaS thread here on HN [2].

[1] Let's Code: Test-Driven JavaScript is a screencast series on rigorous,
professional JavaScript development.
[http://www.letscodejavascript.com](http://www.letscodejavascript.com)

[2] My comment on the HN thread is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038226)

